# Newbie Question



## jake1120 (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi, I am brand new to this forum.What I see so far looks great.
I have a 2004 Nissan Maxima 265 sl with Gps that I can't live without.
I have one major ongoing problem...Water invasion on the roof. It appears to be coming from the sunroof and The dealership has twice tried to repair it without success.
It leaks only after a prolonged downpour and not with a gentle rain or carwash
On The first try the dealership removed the kinks from the overflow tube. On the second try they removed and replaced the tube.
Does anyone have any other Ideas that I can suggest the dealership tries? Is the a problem on other Maximas with Sunroofs. Any Impute would be gratefully accepted.
Thank You
John L


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I know there was a recall on the glass for many of the cars.. but I think that was a glass breakage issue in that the plant that made the glass didn't get them tempered properly.. this isn't your situation though, but you may want to look into it a bit more.

also try calling nissan corporate and see if they can do anything about it. your car might be one of the ones affected by the recall if you've had it a few months...


----------



## vqman (Jan 17, 2003)

sounds a little lemony to me, document everything you've done with it, and try to remember the days that it rained hard and the roof leaked..

make sure the dealer is logging this work for you, and you get some paper-trail type acknowledgement of the problem....


if they don't rectify the problem, get ahold of Nissan USA and if they don't fix it for you, call the BBB...

-vq


----------



## jake1120 (Nov 29, 2004)

Thank you For Your Impute.
I Took The Car Back To Dealer and Suggested That They Keep It Until They Could Rectify The Problem.
They replaced The Sunroof glass and All The Rubbers So Now All I have To do Is wait For another big rain to See If Its truly fixed..Btw.. I Do Have A Paper Trail 
Thanks Again to all That Replied
John L. :cheers: 

make sure the dealer is logging this work for you, and you get some paper-trail type acknowledgement of the problem....


if they don't rectify the problem, get ahold of Nissan USA and if they don't fix it for you, call the BBB...

-vq[/QUOTE]


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

I have had a few with the top of the windshield actually leaking and running into the headliner then draining out the map light and top of the A-Pillars. If it continues to leak you may have them look into this.


----------



## woodpile93 (Feb 23, 2008)

Have you upgraded your 2004 gps mapping program? If yes, did you experience any unusual problems?


----------

